# Hallo



## dropsnylon (23 Nov. 2019)

Hallo und halli an alle! 
Mein Name ist Drops .wer mich ärgert geht hops!
Bitte sich nicht aufzuregen , es ist nur des Reimes wegen!!


----------



## Padderson (23 Nov. 2019)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern, posten und reimen


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2019)

Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen auf unserem tollen Board,wünsche dir viel spass hier,gruss Brian, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hirnknall (23 Nov. 2019)

Hast du dir das auch gründlich überlegt 

Egal, hau rein :WOW:


----------



## Padderson (25 Nov. 2019)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Hast du dir das auch gründlich überlegt
> 
> Egal, hau rein :WOW:



jetzt is zu spät


----------



## General (3 Dez. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

